

Alec Baldwin Broke Twitter? - t3hSpork
https://twitter.com/search?q=alec%20baldwin

======
t3hSpork
For me it's showing: Something is technically wrong. Thanks for noticing—we're
going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon.

